# Hi I'm Jessy!



## blackbeltbabe_07 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey everyone! My name is Jessy, I'm 16 and I've been in Tang Soo Do for 9 years. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT Jessie!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Jessy, nice to meet you and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 6, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Jessy, welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Jan 7, 2008)

Greetings Jessy and Welcome to MT...


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## crushing (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome Jessy!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome on board, *Jessy*.  Hopefully you'll soon find that MT is about the best place to go if you want a reasoned discourse on things martial.

Nice to see a fellow Taurean too - in fact we share a birthday {tho' my birth*year* somewhat predates '91 :lol:}.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## atanu (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Jessy..

welcome to this forum..m atanu.
atanu@yahoo.com

thanks
regards


----------



## masherdong (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!  Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 9, 2008)

Good to have you here!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to Mt  :wavey:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 10, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## Live True (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome Jesse!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 10, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Jessy.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 10, 2008)

Welocome to MT.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------

